
Salesforce Tower every day for a year and a half while being constructed - McKittrick
https://www.reddit.com/r/sanfrancisco/comments/8cpog1/i_took_a_picture_of_salesforce_tower_every_work/?st=JG2XTYCI&sh=f61f7b63
======
ModernMech
On foggy days (most days in SF let's be honest) the tower disappears into the
clouds, while all others sit below the line. I wonder if it breaches the fog
on the upside? Anyone been up there? That would be quite a sight. I know the
golden gate bridge often does, at 746 ft, while salesforce tower is over 1000
ft tall, so it seems possible.

~~~
mc32
SOMA isn't fogged in like other areas of the city (ex. Sutro Tower and other
areas), so not sure it will be a thing. There is some fog in SOMA, but usually
not the thick blanketing kind.

------
manav
The tower itself is pretty bland if not downright ugly, but hopefully it will
spur development of an even taller building(s) with some true character.

~~~
insickness
Agreed. The Bank of America tower right next to it is far more interesting and
aesthetically pleasing.

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/pov_steve/3456068987](https://www.flickr.com/photos/pov_steve/3456068987)

------
ukulele
If you're ever in the Bay Area, go across the bridge to Sausalito and look
back at the city at sunset. The Salesforce Tower looks like a chrome cylinder
jammed into some mashed potatoes. It's incredible how much newer and shinier
it looks; totally out of place.

It'll probably dim with age, but right now it really doesn't fit with the rest
of the buildings due to sheer newness.

~~~
paxys
There has been a lot of construction of the same style going on in the last
few years. Here are 14 new buildings coming up -
[https://sf.curbed.com/maps/san-francisco-high-rise-
map-2018](https://sf.curbed.com/maps/san-francisco-high-rise-map-2018) \- all
of them with the new glass look. The skyline is going to change fast.

------
dchuk
I was just in San Francisco over the weekend, and this tower really caught me
off guard. Thing is fuckin massive, completely changes the skyline.

Crazy to think about in a city as notoriously expensive as SF.

------
ericjang
Pardon the naive question, but is a high-rise corporate office like this one
(and firms in NYC) preferable to a sprawling "groundscraper" campus (Google,
FB)? Which layout costs less? How does this affect management and
organizational structure?

~~~
feel_the_need
One thing is location. Very hard to get a lot of land and approval to build a
sprawling campus in the center of a city like San Francisco.

~~~
traek
Interestingly, Salesforce was originally planning to build a 14-acre campus in
San Francisco (the Mission Bay neighborhood), but had to scrap those plans due
to growth[1].

[1] [https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Salesforce-s-fast-
gr...](https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Salesforce-s-fast-growth-halts-
Mission-Bay-campus-3365461.php)

~~~
themark
They seem to have managed the growth just fine. I don’t think they wanted to
manage a massive construction project.

